# "Southern" Walleye



## amandak (Sep 22, 2010)

I am originally from Northern MN, but now we live near Cincinnati. I never knew that there were still walleye this far south, and there is a lake near us that supposedly has them. So I have a couple of questions: 1. How far south do walleye actually survive? 2. How do you catch them in these muddy lakes? I'm assuming that its similar to up north, where we could lindy-rig troll, or jig for them, but does the muddiness change the tactics in any way?


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

*Well, I know they are in the rivers and lakes in Southern missouri and arkansas. they like the same critters everywhere. minnows, yellow and white leadhead jigs, if your targeting them. + whatever you use up north I'd guess. I don't target walleye fish but have caught several, good luck, ray*


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

We would usually sien bait from the creeks and then fish below one of the locks on the river, either Meldahl in Foster Ky or Markland in Warsaw Ky. (can't say what town is on the Ohio or Indiana side of the locks). Might catch walleye, might catch sauger (about the same difference to me). or gar. or spoonbills. or catfish or white bass, striped bass or carp. Not a deal breaker for me, it's all fishin.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

They are present in the Mississippi and Illinois due west of here. Several big lakes including Shelbyville and Carlyle have them so they are that far south I know. Live bait rigged on sliding sinker setups similar to cat rigs work. Minnows, live or dead whole shad, leechs are our best baits. Mepps no.2 and no.3 white squirrel tail inline spinners account for alot of sauger and walleye around here.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Southern impoundment walleyes grow larger and faster. I think the world record is now out of Greers Ferry in Arkansas. Since introduction, these southern fish are really growing well and the few anglers after them are having a hay-day as most fish for largemouth.

We trolled tablerock for several days and caught several a couple years ago. Trolling 30 feet deep in tree tops was a bit new to me and lost several cranks, but they were there!!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Arkansas 22 lbs 11 oz*** 1982 Greers Ferry

That's a big walleye.

You should also have sauger and saugeye (walleye x sauger) I think.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Have walleye in the lake here in north west OK, there used to be pike in the one up stream.


----------



## zwarte (Apr 12, 2011)

Arkansas fisheries biologists were doing annual fish shocking for population assessment and shocked up walleye larger than that record a few years ago. 

AND, they put it back. Many large walleyes in Greers Ferry lake.


----------

